# Ellis Lock on Muskingum River Remains Closed



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

5/21/10 The historic locks along the Muskingum River are open for the season with the exception of Ellis Lock 11 and Philo Lock 9.More...

More...


----------

